# don't be decieved by the sweet face...



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

She is cute.

I got 2 of those harness' for my girls and the buggers just slipped out of them  Will need to do some fiddling to get them to fit!

Beth


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I'm not.....really....i'm....:001_wub:

She is stunning! xx


----------

